
Google’s tenth messaging service will “unify” Gmail, Drive, Hangouts Chat - Analemma_
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/report-google-planning-tenth-messaging-app-this-ones-another-slack-clone
======
mrosett
I have no doubt that _this_ will be the messaging service that everyone
coalesces on. Just like Allo before it.

/s

------
hatenberg
Fool me once... Fool me tenth...

------
Jamwinner
I am sure this one will finally have open standards again right?

------
bcrl
I believe [https://www.xkcd.com/927/](https://www.xkcd.com/927/) is
appropriate.

~~~
theandrewbailey
It's more like shuffling the Titanic deck chairs.

